# Copper HMxCopper HM, Chocolate HMxYellow HM, Mustard CTxMustard CT



## missavgp (Apr 17, 2013)

So I haven't done a spawn log before but I'm on here often enough that I thought I could add one. 
I have a Copper HM spawn on the go right now, they are 5 weeks old and about 0.5 inches long but are starting to show some dark colour already. Unfortunately, the female managed to find a small opening near the filter and jumped out of her isolation tank the night before she was set to be moved back to the sorority.

I also have a chocolate HM x yellow HM spawn which hatched 25 Feb. They are doing well so far. They are curious already, coming to see what I'm doing when I come to the fish area. Sorry for the poor pictures.

And I am planning a mustard gas CT spawn sometime in the next week. The parents are below, what do you think?


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

Very beautiful spawns! 

I really like the CT mustard gas pair. I think you'll get some really amazing results.


----------



## missavgp (Apr 17, 2013)

Thanks. I'm pretty excited about them too. She actually flares 180 degrees and he's really close (as I discovered when I got them flaring at each other).


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Nice fish!


----------



## Superach (Feb 3, 2014)

I love your Ct pair!!! Would be interested in the fry  Been looking for ones like that for quite sometime! Good luck!


----------



## missavgp (Apr 17, 2013)

Thanks!  I have been too. I'll keep this updated so you can see what I end up with and if you want a couple I'll keep you in mind.


----------



## Superach (Feb 3, 2014)

cool!! Thanks  love to see spawn logs! Hope to have my own soon!!


----------



## missavgp (Apr 17, 2013)

So I released Jewel into the tank with Jasper. He had needed a little encouragement to make his bubble nest. I had to put some bubble wrap in to get him started, though once I did that he got inspired. They are VERY interested in each other. Fingers crossed this goes well and smoothly.


----------



## missavgp (Apr 17, 2013)

So they decided to do his and hers bubblenests....silly fish. :lol: anyway Jewel is showing some nice vertical barring and is coming to inspect his nest now so we'll see how things have progressed in the morning


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

Looking good! Good luck!


----------



## missavgp (Apr 17, 2013)

So they decided not to cooperate right now, out for a week of reconditioning and then we'll try it again. Though she has build one heck of a bubble nest now that he has been removed lol


----------



## missavgp (Apr 17, 2013)

She's staying where she is for now so that I can specifically condition her. And next time I am trying a smaller tank. I usually use a 10g but I didn't have one available so I had them in a 15. It seems like there is too much space for her to get away from him if that makes sense. She gets to the other side of the tank and he looses interest. The 10g seem to work better for me. I just had to get the growout ready for the copper babies.


----------



## Superach (Feb 3, 2014)

I think it all depends on the pair... I have a 20g long and they still got it right.. the first female didnt co-operate at all though... How far along are your other spawns?


----------



## missavgp (Apr 17, 2013)

The copper spawn is 6 weeks, and the other is one and a half weeks. They are both doing well.


----------



## missavgp (Apr 17, 2013)

Sigh, so I now think that even though I got "Jewel" from a tank of other female crowntails, she is in fact a he and he was fighting with Jasper. Jasper never did build much of a bubble nest, though now that "Jewel" is alone, he has built a bubble nest to cover half the 10g tank. luckily I was able to get my hands on two for sure female mustard CTs and am conditioning them all as I type to see who works out. I will post pictures later. I'm a little frustrated cause this is the second time this has happened to me, and they really did look like girls when I bought them. 
"Jewel" shall now be known as Joker


----------



## missavgp (Apr 17, 2013)

I took some pictures of the copper babies at 6 weeks.
I also have a picture of what Joker looks like now...sigh.
I'm also going to start a whole new post for the CT spawn and leave the copper and chocolate spawns here since they are already in progress


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

Congrats!


----------



## Superach (Feb 3, 2014)

How are your yellow/choc babies doing? can you post some pics? please


----------



## SorcerersApprentice (May 31, 2012)

Joker is a beautiful fish!


----------



## missavgp (Apr 17, 2013)

Thanks, I was really lucky to find him, though at the time I was really hoping he was a girl, especially since I got him from a tank of female bettas. Oh well I found two other CTs that are for sure female and they are mustard gas colour as well. 

And as requested, here are some yellow/choco baby pics. I have included some pics of their older pair of siblings which are from the first time I spawned this pair. They hatched 11 Dec 13 and the younger babies hatched 25 Feb 14. The older two give me hope for what I am going to get for colour out of this match


----------



## Kwomais (Dec 31, 2012)

Nice looking bettas there. I can't wait to see them grow! Those choc/yellow babes are looking beautiful!


----------



## missavgp (Apr 17, 2013)

Thanks. As per a request I am including a pic of my diy dividers that has my copper boy in it.


----------



## Superach (Feb 3, 2014)

Love your dividers! gonna have to do something similar myself right away!!!!


----------



## missavgp (Apr 17, 2013)

they work really well and are WAY cheaper than buying them from the petstore at $10.99+. I have a 15g divided into 5 and it works out great with them having 3g of swimming space and a common filter in one of the compartments.


----------



## missavgp (Apr 17, 2013)

So I got the pineapple boy to flare for me and he has full 180* spread!!!! So excited!


----------



## missavgp (Apr 17, 2013)

here's a new pic of the babies, and a couple of my flaring boy from the same parents


----------



## missavgp (Apr 17, 2013)

*pic heavy!*

So I sold my two older chocolate and yellow babies :-D but thought I would put a couple pic of them. Also, here are some new pics of my two month old coppers


----------



## missavgp (Apr 17, 2013)

Here are some update pics of my 3.5 month old copper spawn. One of the girls is so large I am considering crossing her back to the father now to see what I get.


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

good job! well done!


----------



## FishWhisperer (Apr 21, 2014)

Nice I also have a soft spot for mgs as well as plakats


----------



## missavgp (Apr 17, 2013)

Some of the marbles that showed up in my copper spawn (will be for sale). And the black copper female (?) that I LOVE! definitely going to be bred.


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

I hate you, they are all so beautiful it's not ok


----------



## missavgp (Apr 17, 2013)

lol thanks. I'm really happy with the results from this spawn. I have more that I haven't cornered for pictures yet that are the standard copper colour.


----------



## SorcerersApprentice (May 31, 2012)

That last girl is gorgeous, nice work!


----------



## taylorrae (May 24, 2014)

I absolutely love the black colored girl! Love the fry, keep up the good work! Can't wait to see more photos.


----------



## missavgp (Apr 17, 2013)

Me too. She's my favorite from the whole spawn. 
On a happy/sad note for me, I just sold my first girl from this spawn!


----------



## taylorrae (May 24, 2014)

Oh wow congratulations on the sale! That's awesome!


----------



## TealHoundogg (May 7, 2014)

Great you got a sale, she's gone. Friend of mine cried when her dog's puppies left home even though she knew they were going to nice people including a relative.

Might want to keep a box of kleenix on hand.


----------

